# Accéder à d'autres partitions dans le terminal



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour à tous,

Comment fait-on pour accéder à d'autres disques ou partitions que celle de Mac OS X, à partir du terminal? J'ai essayé de créer un alias dans mon dossier utilisateur, mais le terminal ne le reconnait pas comme un dossier, par exemple pour la commande cd. 

Et pendant que j'y suis, j'ai la même question pour XFree86/XDarwin: comment ouvrir un fichier qui n'est pas dans mon dossier user?

Désolée si mes questions ne sont pas claires, je viens d'installer XFree86 et Darwin juste pour voir, mais j'y comprends rien à tout ça    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci d'avance
Florence

[29 octobre 2001 : message édité par fartur]


----------



## dmao (30 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fartur:
*Comment fait-on pour accéder à d'autres disques ou partitions que celle de Mac OS X, à partir du terminal? Et pendant que j'y suis, j'ai la même question pour XFree86/XDarwin: comment ouvrir un fichier qui n'est pas dans mon dossier user?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Soir,

cd /Volumes te donne accès aux autres... volumes, cd par exemple, ou autre partition

Pour ouvrir un fichier, tu n'as qu' a donner le chemin d'accès complet, même à partir de ton dossier user
ex: open -e /etc/httpd/httpd.conf
à partir de ton dossier user cela ouvres le fichier de configuration d'apache, dont le chemin est donné en entier, depuis la racine du disque
Mais cette discution aurait plus sa place dans le forum Unix...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2001)

Pour Xfree et Xdarwin, faut etre un peu plus precis sur ce que tu veux faire.

pour un autre partition a partir du terminal...

cd /Volumes

c'est la que ce trouvent les autres partitions


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2001)

oups, en meme temps...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
*
cd /Volumes te donne accès aux autres... volumes, cd par exemple, ou autre partition*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah, d'accord... oui mais mes noms de volumes ils ont des espaces, le terminal n'a pas l'air d'aimer ça, il faut que je les renomme ?

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
*Pour ouvrir un fichier, tu n'as qu' a donner le chemin d'accès complet, même à partir de ton dossier user
ex: open -e /etc/httpd/httpd.conf
à partir de ton dossier user cela ouvres le fichier de configuration d'apache, dont le chemin est donné en entier, depuis la racine du disque
Mais cette discution aurait plus sa place dans le forum Unix...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci, je vais essayer, si je n'y arrive pas je demanderai dans le forum Unix.

Merci pour votre aide à tous les deux !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2001)

C'est encore moi, je viens de trouver la réponse à ma deuxième question. Ce que je voulais faire, c'est ouvrir un fichier avec Gimp. Je viens de voir que dans la liste des répertoires il y a en a un qui s'appelle volume, si je l'ouvre je peux accéder à tous mes fichiers.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2001)

non, pas la peine, il faut simplement proteger les caracteres speciaux comme espace par un \

ex:

pour un volume qui s'appelle ici ou la

cd /Volumes/ici\ ou\ la

la completion avec la touche tab fonctionne
control-d te montre les differents choix pendant la frappe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par William:
*non, pas la peine, il faut simplement proteger les caracteres speciaux comme espace par un \
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Super, merci !


----------



## Gwenhiver (30 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fartur:
*Désolée si mes questions ne sont pas claires, je viens d'installer XFree86 et Darwin juste pour voir, mais j'y comprends rien à tout ça     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si tu n'y comprends rien, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit la meilleure chose à faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci dit, on bouge sur la section Unix/Open Source


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*

Si tu n'y comprends rien, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit la meilleure chose à faire&#8230;   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci dit, on bouge sur la section Unix/Open Source&#8230;*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah, il est là mon message ! Je ne comprenais pas pourquoi je ne pouvais plus répondre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour répondre à tes inquiétudes, j'ai installé OS X sur un disque séparé. Tous mes programmes et documents importants sont sur un autre disque (d'où ma question). Je ne suis pas encore "vraiment" passée sur OS X, et en attendant j'ai décidé de vivre dangereusement et d'essayer quelques trucs. Mais ne t'inquiètes pas, je reste raisonnable, je n'ai pas l'intention de me reconvertir en hacker   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quand ma tablette Wacom fonctionnera vraiment sous OS X je déciderai probablement de faire le pas définitivement, et si nécessaire je reformaterai mon disque avant de tout réinstaller.


----------

